# Idiot in CVS not wearing a mask



## Eric

My wife wasn't feeling well (non-Covid related) and I had to go pick her up some medicine so drove o to CVS, as soon as I look in the door where the checkout counter is there's some idiot buying beer with his scarf down around his neck, just chatting away with the clerk. It was all I could do not to confront him but I just turned around and left and went to another store instead.

IMO these people are the lowest scum there is, totally selfish and couldn't give a shit about anyone other than themselves.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Wow. I hope the clerk was at least wearing a mask...and behind a plexiglass shield.


----------



## Lostngone

Ha! If I posted every time I was at the gas station or grocery store and saw someone not wearing a mask you would need more disk space!

What I have started doing when I am walking out is thank the person wearing a mask in front of or behind the person that is not wearing one. I have gotten some pretty nasty looks.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Lostngone said:


> What I have started doing when I am walking out is thank the person wearing a mask in front of or behind the person that is not wearing one. I have gotten some pretty nasty looks.




Reminds me of the prank when you are in a crowded setting like an outdoor eating area loudly pretend to be having an argument with somebody on your cell phone. At some point say “You’re going to kick my ass? I’d like to see you come down here and try. What am I wearing?” Scan the people around you and describe what somebody else is wearing. Then go “Yeah, I’ll be here, pussy!” Then hang up and run away.


----------



## Gutwrench

The name CVS confuses me. Whenever I’m in their store I expect the products on the shelves to be separated by commas.

Thank you. Thank you.  You’ve been a lovely audience. Be sure to remember to tip the wait staff.  Oh, and try the veal! It’s marvelous. I’ll be back on Thursday night so I hope to see you all then! Drive carefully!


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> The name CVS confuses me. Whenever I’m in their store I expect the products on the shelves to be separated by commas.




OHHHH GAAAAWWWWDDDDDD!


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> OHHHH GAAAAWWWWDDDDDD!




It might have been a little obscure or esoteric. 
Glad to see you got it. Haha. Seriously try the veal.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> The name CVS confuses me. Whenever I’m in their store I expect the products on the shelves to be separated by commas.
> 
> Thank you. Thank you.  You’ve been a lovely audience. Be sure to remember to tip the wait staff.  Oh, and try the veal! It’s marvelous. I’ll be back on Thursday night so I hope to see you all then! Drive carefully!



This happens to me all the time, if I'm not thinking about it I'll always type out CSV instead. I am writing to one in scripts on a regular basis, it wasn't until I moved to CA that it was even an issue lol.


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> This happens to me all the time, if I'm not thinking about it I'll always type out CSV instead. I am regularly writing to one in scripts on a regular basis, it wasn't until I moved to CA that it was even an issue lol.




I used to visit one on the bad side of Oakland, but everything was pipe delimited.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Gutwrench said:


> It might have been a little obscure or esoteric.
> Glad to see you got it. Haha. Seriously try the veal.



Word.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> I used to visit one on the bad side of Oakland, but everything was pipe delimited.
> 
> View attachment 715



Ha! Side note, are you from the bay area too?


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> Ha! Side note, are you from the bay area too?




Yeah. I spent just shy of twenty years there. Are you in the City?


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Yeah. I spent just shy of twenty years there. Are you in the City?



Born in SF and lived in Daly City (always on the peninsula) for much of my childhood, then back and forth from Oregon for the next 40 some odd years but ended up in the Sacramento area because I'm not a kajillionaire who can afford a home in the city. However, it will always be my home no matter how much of a shit hole it can be.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Wow. I hope the clerk was at least wearing a mask...and behind a plexiglass shield.




More side notes... or rather a swing back to thread start's premises, more or less:

Per a Bloomberg piece  - part of an ongoing series _Looking for Lincoln_ , a cross country trip in the run up to the election-- their reporter walked into a shop in Pennsylvania,  five miles south of the  Flight 93 National Memorial park.  He was wearing a mask,  in compliance with the sign sported on the shop door:   “Our Pennsylvania TYRANT Governor, Tom Wolf, has once again ordered that all customers must wear a mask when entering this facility.”

Inside it turned out that the staff were not masked up, which certainly helped explain the wording of the sign outside the shop.  Regardless of whatever any customers may have expected,  staff were demonstrating their own and fundamental noncompliance with the governor's order.

_Two pepperoni rolls to go_, the reporter decided... and so off to Pittsburgh and then on to Indiana on his appointed journey. Hope he didn't take covid along for the ride.

(that Bloomberg series, btw, is a good read so far)


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> Born in SF and lived in Daly City (always on the peninsula) for much of my childhood, then back and forth from Oregon for the next 40 some odd years but ended up in the Sacramento area because I'm not a kajillionaire who can afford a home in the city. However, it will always be my home no matter how much of a shit hole it can be.




I lived in Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Santa Rosa, then on Mt Tam in Mill Valley. I loved the North Bay. I arrived out there in August of 1980 from the New Jersey humidity. The girls were all in spaghetti strap tops and shorts but I was freezing! I needed to wear a jacket. It took a few months to acclimate into being the best climate ever!

I used to eat at a place named Shepherd’s Inn or Sheepherder’s Inn (Carmichael, I think).  It wasn’t high end but always delicious and packed.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> I lived in Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Santa Rosa, then on Mt Tam in Mill Valley. I loved the North Bay. I arrived out there in August of 1980 from the New Jersey humidity. The girls were all in spaghetti strap tops and shorts but I was freezing! I needed to wear a jacket. It took a few months to acclimate into being the best climate ever!
> 
> I used to eat at a place named Shepherd’s Inn or Sheepherder’s Inn (Carmichael, I think).  It wasn’t high end but always delicious and packed.



Yeah, great climate over on that side of the bridge, too funny that you mention the way people dress there even though you can still freeze your ass off. I remember coming down from Oregon once, where it was 14 degrees in the winter, to the city where it was 50 and foggy and it felt so much colder for some reason. 

Me and my buddy like to take our wives to the casino up near Rohnert Park, it's really a nice area. Are you still in CA? If not, you've probably enjoyed a summer without smoke filling your lungs for 2 months straight lol.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> I lived in Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Santa Rosa, then on Mt Tam in Mill Valley. I loved the North Bay. I arrived out there in August of 1980 from the New Jersey humidity. The girls were all in spaghetti strap tops and shorts but I was freezing! I needed to wear a jacket. It took a few months to acclimate into being the best climate ever!
> 
> I used to eat at a place named Shepherd’s Inn or Sheepherder’s Inn (Carmichael, I think).  It wasn’t high end but always delicious and packed.




One of my bros lived in Petaluma for awhile, hated leaving the West Coast, same as I did after awhile out there...   but the need to finish school back East was starting to nudge him towards packing up to make a January term start.   I remember he eventually flew with some connecting flights into Albany in the worst sort of weather,  and I got to hear him mumble about it for the two hour crawl through the slipppery slidey hills to my place for a brief visit before his classes would begin down in NYC.    "Welcome to winter..."  always a shock coming back from the West Coast in that season.


----------



## DT

I mean, umm, comic license, right? I don't want to be that guy, ugh ... must ... resist ... nerd ... driven ... pedantry ...


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> One of my bros lived in Petaluma for awhile, hated leaving the West Coast, same as I did after awhile out there...   but the need to finish school back East was starting to nudge him towards packing up to make a January term start.   I remember he eventually flew with some connecting flights into Albany in the worst sort of weather,  and I got to hear him mumble about it for the two hour crawl through the slipppery slidey hills to my place for a brief visit before his classes would begin down in NYC.    "Welcome to winter..."  always a shock coming back from the West Coast in that season.



The only thing I'll ever miss about Oregon is a changing of seasons. We do tend to get cool winter rain storms in the bay area though.


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> The only thing I'll ever miss about Oregon is a changing of seasons. We do tend to get cool winter rain storms in the bay area though.




November was so rainy in San Francisco that algae grew on the sidewalks, had to walk a different way from the heights down to where I caught a streetcar out to school.


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> Yeah, great climate over on that side of the bridge, too funny that you mention the way people dress there even though you can still freeze your ass off. I remember coming down from Oregon once, where it was 14 degrees in the winter, to the city where it was 50 and foggy and it felt so much colder for some reason.
> 
> Me and my buddy like to take our wives to the casino up near Rohnert Park, it's really a nice area. Are you still in CA? If not, you've probably enjoyed a summer without smoke filling your lungs for 2 months straight lol.




I have a place in the desert so split time between there and the Twin Cities.

I left the Bay in ‘99. Rohnert Park and Cotati has certainly changed since I was there in the early 80’s. 


lizkat said:


> One of my bros lived in Petaluma for awhile, hated leaving the West Coast, same as I did after awhile out there...   but the need to finish school back East was starting to nudge him towards packing up to make a January term start.   I remember he eventually flew with some connecting flights into Albany in the worst sort of weather,  and I got to hear him mumble about it for the two hour crawl through the slipppery slidey hills to my place for a brief visit before his classes would begin down in NYC.    "Welcome to winter..."  always a shock coming back from the West Coast in that season.



Lol...poor guy! I grew up in Iowa. The winter driving there is worse than the TC.  Up here it gets colds and stays cold. In Iowa the temp fluctuates from zero (F) to freezing. We were always driving on ice there. Terribly stressful. Not much ice up here in enemy Gopher territory.

Speaking of Petaluma, I had remote involvement in the Polly Klaas case. As beautiful as Petaluma and the Petaluma Valley is it’s difficult thinking of one without the other.


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> November was so rainy in San Francisco that algae grew on the sidewalks, had to walk a different way from the heights down to where I caught a streetcar out to school.




The algae has taken up permanently residency....oh, wait I’m apolitical now. Lolol...j/k!


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> The algae has taken up permanently residency....oh, wait I’m apolitical now. Lolol...j/k!



I'm as liberal as they come and even I have to say WTF to some of their policies. In Berkeley they want to ban natural gas, I mean the cleanest burning fuel there is!


----------

